# I need dessert ideas!



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

Next week my "girls' night out" group is going to a Mediterranean restaurant, followed by dessert at my house. I'm not sure what to make them.

My first thought was to make something Mediterranean...and then it occurred to me that maybe these ladies may not even like the food, and would welcome something different afterward.

So, now I'm wanting 2 desserts, perhaps one of each, but they must complement each other, since some of us will be wanting both.

Any suggestions? (recipes, please!)


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2006)

Check out the Ricottta Cheesecake thread.  That looks both good and Mediterranean.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 14, 2006)

jkath, i'm not sure how adventurous you want to be, but i love a new (to me) dessert called ekmek kadaifi. 

here's a link to a recipe that qsis found for me: http://www.recipezaar.com/97615

and a link with a recipe from toots and pdswife: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/pdswife-need-help-with-greek-dessert-19928.html?highlight=eckmek

i can't tell you how good this stuff is.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2006)

There's always paklava.


----------



## licia (Apr 14, 2006)

My dd is making something new to me for Easter Dinner, a Zinger cake. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Swann (Apr 14, 2006)

Baklava or any Greek recipe. Fresh fruit and cheese for the weight conscience gals.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 14, 2006)

Tiramisu is very light and actually quite easy to assemble.


----------



## QSis (Apr 14, 2006)

How about "make-your-own" ice cream sundaes, with a bunch of great toppings?  

Nothing to do with Mediterranean, but who doesn't love that?

Lee


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

How come Buckytom's the only one who provided recipes?  (hint hint)

Actually, that sounds really good. I may try to whip it up over the weekend, and see how I do.  

What would be a good accompanying dish that's more of a common dessert?


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

Q- I didn't see your posting - ice cream would be great, but since we're all moms, generally we tend to stay away from it, as it's always at our b-day parties!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 14, 2006)

jkath, I suggested this recipe to PA Baker for her Easter dinner.  Maybe it will suit for your get together also.  I love the combination of the 3 citrus fruits and it reminds me of spring.  Most of all have lots of fun!!   

Triple Citrus Cheesecake


----------



## QSis (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh, okay, jkath.  Well, I have a million dessert recipes - all kinds of monkey breads, cheesecakes, puddings, mousses, etc., but I just learned today that there is a thing called Buttermilk Pie!  It sounds light, wonderful and so different to me that I can't wait to try one of the many recipes I found on the internet!

Here's a link to one.  http://southernfood.about.com/od/chesspies/r/blbb592.htm

Lee


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooh....buttermilk pie is really tasty!


----------



## luvs (Apr 14, 2006)

awww, jkath, i'm less than great at dessert recipes.... cheesecake sounds great to me! or a crumble, like an apple or other fruit crumble.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 15, 2006)

Heck if I know, Jkath.

Am the only person on the planet who never eats dessert.

But one idea that comes to mind, and it is fairly simple, is a creme brulee and maybe a cheese and fruit plate. Strawberries, kiwi fruit, some other stuff, and some nice cheeses, that kinda thing.

Very simple, but in my mind elegant. 

Enjoy.


----------

